# aktuelle Tage bis zum jahresende ermitteln



## oache (7. Jul 2005)

Hallo

wie kann man denn die aktuell noch verbleibenden Tage bis zum Jahresende ermitteln?

viele grüße
oache


----------



## Roar (7. Jul 2005)

jou mir is langweilig:


```
Calendar cal = Calendar.getInstance();
int day = cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_YEAR);
int daysDannGibtsLeckaSilvester = cal.isLeapYear() ? 266 - day : 265 - day;
```

(ungetestet)


----------



## The_S (7. Jul 2005)

ich würd sagen du schreibst statt 266 und 265 lieber 366 und 365  :wink: *klugscheiß*


----------



## Roar (7. Jul 2005)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich würd sagen du schreibst statt 266 und 265 lieber 366 und 365  :wink: *klugscheiß*


boar es war 1 uhr nachts da weiß ich doch nich mehr wieviel tage son jahr hat


----------

